# What Operating System do you use?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I do most of my work on a windows machine, but I have a linux box in the basement that I run odd tasks on like video encoding, file serving and various crontab scripts.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

On my netbook, I dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 (running LXDE) and windows 7. For what I use it for, Linux seems more reliable; I use it at work to play music through the stereos in the shop.

The netbook itself is connected to an FM transmitter. When the netbook is closed, it is set to keep running normally (although the screen is set to turn off.)


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

windows 8 , i tried installing ubuntu but the installation doesn't work


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Windows 7 here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

where is the windows 95 option?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Noca said:


> where is the windows 95 option?


"Other Windows OS"


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

xp when i'm using my dads. but most of the time its windows 7 on my laptop.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Windows 8. I got it pre-installed on this PC, I could of opted for windows 7 instead but I didn't realise how **** windows 8 was 

I spent the first few hours with this PC finding various methods online to hack windows 8 to make it more like windows 7. I swear microsoft haven't put out a good operating system since XP pro.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I use Windows 7. Won't be upgrading to Windows 8. It looks bad.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Windows 8 on my notebook, Linux on my work computer.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Resonance said:


> I swear microsoft haven't put out a good operating system since XP pro.


Agreed. Though, I have no complaints for 7 yet.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Windows 8 b/c it came with my laptop.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

whattothink said:


> Agreed. Though, I have no complaints for 7 yet.


 I don't know. I don't care much for the file manager. It looks like Vista's at first glance but they changed some stuff, I think. It took me a while to get used to Vista but once I did, I really liked it.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never used anything other than Windows (95, XP and now 7)


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Windows 7 on my desktop for gaming purpose. My laptop runs Linux.


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

Win 7 on my desktop. I guess technically I use linux a lot as well since I use my phone heavily and that's what android is based on. I have been interested in switching to Ubuntu with gnome just to check it out.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Windows XP. I've had no reason to upgrade. When Vista came out was told it was a memory hog, which was even more of a reason not to change the OS.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

stradd said:


> Win 7 on my desktop. I guess technically I use linux a lot as well since I use my phone heavily and that's what android is based on. I have been interested in switching to Ubuntu with gnome just to check it out.


 If you like scrolling without wearing out your finger, be sure to check which one gives you the ability to adjust scroll speed. Believe it or not, this feature is not included in some Linux distros. And the default scroll speed is extremely slow.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Resonance said:


> Windows 8. I got it pre-installed on this PC, I could of opted for windows 7 instead but I didn't realise how **** windows 8 was
> 
> I spent the first few hours with this PC finding various methods online to hack windows 8 to make it more like windows 7. I swear microsoft haven't put out a good operating system since XP pro.


I agree with you about Windows 8, but not the XP part... Windows 7 is by far the best OS Microshaft has made in my opinion.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

XP for my desktop, 7 for my laptop. I think 8 is horrible.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Windows 7 on my main, and I have a macbook as well. (which i barely use)


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Charmander said:


> XP for my desktop, 7 for my laptop. I think 8 is horrible.


 You can make 8 a little more tolerable if you install a freeware program called Classic Shell. It gives you the start menu and normal desktop back and you generally don't see that W8 diarrhea unless you want to.


----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)

AmigaOS FTW. Just kidding.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

oubliette said:


> AmigaOS FTW. Just kidding.




relevant;


----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> relevant;


@ 6:08- Wow, Stereo MCs' "Connected". And here I thought Simply Red's "Holding Back the Years" was the theme song for the Amiga community. I guess "Connected" is the theme for the imperceptible bang that is the AmigaOne X1000.

@ 10:17- First _Hackers_, now _The Net_. What other films are in his name-drop repertoire? Probably _Johnny Mnemonic_ and _Virtuosity_. Maybe _Ghost in the Shell_. Have any films been made other than techno-thriller or cyberpunk films from the year 1995? I've heard rumors, but I'm skeptical.

Hardware and software Amiga hoarder highlights:
01:13 AmigaOne XE (2003-2004)
02:45 Repurposed Mac Mini - PowerMac10,2 (2005)
03:38 AmigaOS
10:45 MorphOS
18:56 Icaros Desktop (AROS distribution)
22:59 Amiga 600 (1992)
23:08 Amiga CD32 (1993-1994)
23:21 Amiga 1200 (1992-1996)

Time to break out the C64 and start a cult.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel bad for the 6 poor souls using windows 8.


----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I feel bad for the 6 poor souls using windows 8.


^ Six in the entire world.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

My desktop runs on Windows 7, my laptop runs on Vista, and my other laptop is an older Macbook


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

I use Windows 8 (Laptop), Windows RT (Surface), Windows 7 (Desktop & HTPC), Unbuntu Desktop (File Server). I plan to eventually change my Ubuntu box over to Windows Home Server 2011.



Resonance said:


> I swear microsoft haven't put out a good operating system since XP pro.


XP had its run, but you've got to be using some very old legacy applications to not love Windows 7. You couldn't pay me to go back to Windows XP. XP runs like crap in comparison.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Teko said:


> XP had its run, but you've got to be using some very old legacy applications to not love Windows 7. You couldn't pay me to go back to Windows XP. XP runs like crap in comparison.


Well I have to say I skipped 7...I went from XP pro on one computer to Vista on the next, to this one with Windows 8. From what I've seen though, 7 looks a lot like Vista. Which to me, at least from an interface standpoint, was a huge step backwards from xp.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

hammerfast said:


> windows 8 , i tried installing ubuntu but the installation doesn't work


Did you try this?
http://askubuntu.com/questions/2218...pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system

I was also planning to dual-boot Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 on my laptop but when I found out I had to go through all that I just couldn't be bothered (perhaps the only thing I miss from using Windows 7). So I stuck it on my crappy ancient laptop instead, but that's a different story.

I actually like Windows 8 quite a lot as well, it works great with a touchscreen.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

once you go mac, you never go back


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Saekon said:


> Did you try this?
> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2218...pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
> 
> I was also planning to dual-boot Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 on my laptop but when I found out I had to go through all that I just couldn't be bothered (perhaps the only thing I miss from using Windows 7). So I stuck it on my crappy ancient laptop instead, but that's a different story.
> ...


 Do yourself a favor and ditch W8. Go back to W7 or Vista and Linux plays much nicer with those. W8 is a great big turd anyway. The UEFI thing just makes it a royal PITB if you want Linux as well. At least in my experience. I couldn't get Linux and Windows on the same drive until I got rid of W8 and installed 7. I'm halfway tempted to go back to Vista.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been going between arch and gentoo linux with openbox pretty good stuff


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

xp lol  ONLY BECUZ!!! We only ever had an xp disk. But I just bought a 2tb hardrive from ebay last night suuuuu!!! Ill download windows 7 from piratebay ready for when it comes woo  

Disclaimer: Piratebay is just a codeword I made up for the OFFICIAL WINDOWS 7 CD bought brand new from the shops  kthxbai lol ^_^


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Linux (Fedora 17 at the moment) for everything else but gaming for which there is Windows 7. I switched to Linux some 8 years ago and used Mac OS X for about four - five years until six months ago when I got a new laptop. My limited experience of Windows 7 has cemented my viewpoint that Microsoft can't make a decent operating system.



St3ph3n said:


> I have been going between arch and gentoo linux with openbox pretty good stuff


I once tried to install Arch on my old Macbook but had some serious issues with keyboard layout and couldn't figure out how to fix it. Openbox seems pretty damn slick if you can configure it properly. I played around with it a bit and was very impressed. There was some component (notification area or something like that) I couldn't get to work properly and so I never used Openbox seriously. Got to try it again sometime later, maybe with Arch or Gentoo.


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

windows 7, windows xp, virtual box, ubuntu, and have tried out many linux distros...i always come to ubuntu. 

my laptop is dual boot windows 7 64 and ubuntu 64. my desktop is dual boot windows 7 64 and ubuntu 64. my laptop is mainly used as a media server for my ps3 though.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Win 8 and I love it. The metro tiles and metro apps are frustrating and a waste of time despite me being quite familiar thanks to my xbox. Finding programs is a bit harder when they arent pinned to the desktop and I see room for improvement elsewhere however I am appreciative. The boot is super quick, the windows ID sync is convenient, it feels modern, and bg processes automatically minimize.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mac OS Snow Leopard. I have Windows 7 on my computer at work. I just put Ubuntu 12.04 on an old lap top. Ran real slow and then it ran into problems. I think I will put Windows xp back on it. I have the disk image of the OS and drivers. I am planning to give the laptop to a client. Thought since XP wasn't supported anymore I would put Ubuntu on it, but it isn't going to work out.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I use Chrome OS mostly.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Win 8 unfortunately, my new notebook came with it. Ive been meaning to dual boot ubuntu haven't gotten around to it though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Windows Vista


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm using Windows XP on my main laptop, and I have Vista on my work laptop but I don't use it much because Vista sucks (and that computer's touchpad also sucks).


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Windows 7 & 8


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Windows 7 on both of my desktops.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Used to use Linux but the past few years I have been using Windows 7.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I recently got Windows 8 but used to have a partition with Windows 7 and Linux on my laptop.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Windows 8 Pro. I'll admit at first, I wasn't used to the new start menu but now its grown on me. I actually find it strange to use the "classic" one now. Hahaha, imagine that! 

I need to start to use Linux one of these days....make a virtual machine and tinker around with it.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

OS X for university work and Windows 7 for gaming (Partition)  I tried Windows 8 but found it terrible.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

shiori said:


> I have a dual boot with Linux and Windows 7. I use Linux most of the time and just switch back to Windows to do stuff I can't do on Linux (like stream Netflix).


I think there's an unofficial desktop app for Ubuntu users.



coniconon said:


> OS X for university work and Windows 7 for gaming (Partition)  I tried Windows 8 but found it terrible.


Same. I hate Windows 8.

Primarily a Linux(debian) operating system user. Although, I have been known to dabble around with FreeBSD, Unix and even BareMetal.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Windows 8.1 with the classic shell. So it's basically just like win 7, but a little quicker.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Windows 8.1 with Classic Shell.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Death to the mac osx! Windows 7 all the way


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Windows 7 as of a day ago. We have 2 other computers that have windows vista and windows 8 though. Plus a laptop with windows vista. I hate windows 8 with a fiery passion hence why the newest computer doesn't have it.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I use my cerebral cortex, version mine.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

MrKappa said:


> I use my cerebral cortex, version mine.


LOL.

Doesn't cost anything !
Except food and medical care I suppose.
LOL.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> I use my cerebral cortex, version mine.


Mine caught a virus some years ago... something called social anxiety, idk.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

Windows 8 at home, Windows 7 at work. I think I am one of the few people that actually likes Windows 8  , it was awkward at first, but it has become a lot more desktop friendly since it was first released. And it is more stable, it doesn't crash (as often).


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My computer that I use most of the time has Windows Vista. I have a notebook that has Windows 8.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a windows XP laptop for gaming and for my personal use. I have a windows 7 laptop that I would use, but I hate having to share it when I want to use it, so I usually just use my windows XP laptop.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

ravens said:


> My computer that I use most of the time has Windows Vista. I have a notebook that has Windows 8.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> Death to the mac osx! Windows 7 all the way


Have you ever used a Mac? If not that's a typical fanboy
attitude. 

OSx is very nice, I've tried it on old Powermacs.
The trouble is that Mac hardware is expensive,
proprietary, hard to upgrade etc. Or there's the
piracy hackintosh option, install OSx on a PC.


----------



## Poyozo (Apr 20, 2014)

windows 7 on my desktop, linux on my laptop. still have yet to find a distro that i like more than crunchbang.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

LotteTortoise said:


> Have you ever used a Mac? If not that's a typical fanboy
> attitude.
> 
> OSx is very nice, I've tried it on old Powermacs.
> ...


God why would anybody want to put OSx on a pc?! To me that'd be like buying a ferrari then taking the engine out and sticking the engine from a lada in.
Yeah I used macs a lot in the past, probably one of the main reasons I'm anti mac is I did a course in 3d animation a few years ago and the school only used macs. The problem was the software Maya was extremely buggy on the mac and it was widely known that using that software on that platform was not recommended. 
But aside from that I just find it a frustrating OS I hate the whole drag and drop thing, its messy, and the way you can't fully maximise program interfaces so its really easy to accidentally click the desktop behind and your application vanishes.
Each to there own though, I just think macs are pretty to look but frustrating to use. Its comes as no surprise to see you're a female, most of macs customers are women due to the fact they're aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

coniconon said:


> OS X for university work and Windows 7 for gaming (Partition)  I tried Windows 8 but found it terrible.


I just recently had a job doing helpdesk type stuff for members of the public, and if I had a dime for everytime one of them that had windows 8 complained about it I'd be flush. I just recently got a new pc, was tossing up between 7 or 8, quick bit of googling came back with complaints about 8, none for 7 though. I think I made the right choice.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have a Desktop that is running Windows 8.1, and a Macbook running Mavericks.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

running man said:


> How come you haven't upgraded to Mavericks? (It's free.)


Just upgraded to Mavericks yesterday. Finally had time to get around to it.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Windows 7 for gaming and just yesterday upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 which is pretty decent and stable been using it since alpha,tried most of linux distro but don't know why i feel comfort with Debian based distros.. and actually i don't hate windows 8.it's feels worthless to upgrade from 7 because it's using the same kernel of 7 which is vista too so nothing seem really new.i know that's it's little faster than 7 but i don't care about boot time speed or anti virus built nor the 2 different UI.. all of this is useless to me..but if i brought laptop with windows 8 preinstalled i will keep it anyway.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

bottleofblues said:


> God why would anybody want to put OSx on a pc?! To me that'd be like buying a ferrari then taking the engine out and sticking the engine from a lada in.
> Yeah I used macs a lot in the past, probably one of the main reasons I'm anti mac is I did a course in 3d animation a few years ago and the school only used macs. The problem was the software Maya was extremely buggy on the mac and it was widely known that using that software on that platform was not recommended.
> But aside from that I just find it a frustrating OS I hate the whole drag and drop thing, its messy, and the way you can't fully maximise program interfaces so its really easy to accidentally click the desktop behind and your application vanishes.
> Each to there own though, I just think macs are pretty to look but frustrating to use. Its comes as no surprise to see you're a female, most of macs customers are women due to the fact they're aesthetically pleasing.


That's a bit stupid. Windows is simple and pedestrian, MacOSX is classy.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm on a Macbook Pro. I do like it, but I can't figure out how to turn off the dang webcam. That's the only thing that annoys me about it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

W7 on my tower and, unfortunately, W8 on my notebook. God, windows 8 is ****.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

xp


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> That's a bit stupid. Windows is simple and pedestrian, MacOSX is classy.


Simple to use and intuitive, like i said the OSX looks pretty, but thats about all it has going for it.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

bottleofblues said:


> Simple to use and intuitive, like i said the OSX looks pretty, but thats about all it has going for it.


Not for power users. People who use OSX for it's nix* environment and shell interface. 
This is coming from a Linux user.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Jyang772 said:


> Not for power users. People who use OSX for it's nix* environment and shell interface.
> This is coming from a Linux user.


In that case use a linux flavor. I think macs are overpriced and cheating money out of users.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

^ true.

A Mac is for all intents and purposes a shiny linux distro that you actually have to pay for!


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> In that case use a linux flavor. I think macs are overpriced and cheating money out of users.


Ignorance at its finest...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pike Queen said:


> I'm on a Macbook Pro. I do like it, but I can't figure out how to turn off the dang webcam. That's the only thing that annoys me about it.


Macbooks are the best. i always used as i did coding and its so easy to use thanks to Linux OS. You can turn off the webcam by pressing command key and Q which is will force quit the program or by going to the bar at the top while in the application and clicking on the force quit option


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> ^ true.
> 
> A Mac is for all intents and purposes a shiny linux distro that you actually have to pay for!


Nice man you're back.



s2panda said:


> Ignorance at its finest...


Prove im wrong
Here is a macbook pro i5 2.5Ghz processor with integrated graphics. 
Here is my laptop 
which has an i7 2.4 Ghz but a terabyte hardrive same speed with a dedicated card and 8 Gb ram vs 4. Apple took a lot of what nix* os's were and incorporated it into osx, the kernal itself is based on unix, then overcharges for it. I would never pay for a linux distro.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Windows 2000BC: Jesus Edition


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> Nice man you're back.


 Cheers dude.

SAS is in need of someone to fill it's sardonic comment quota, and I can't just sit back and let it go unfilled :b


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Nice man you're back.
> 
> Prove im wrong
> Here is a macbook pro i5 2.5Ghz processor with integrated graphics.
> ...


You, like most people who say Apple **** is overpriced don't realize most of their **** is considered professional grade. Lenevo Y series is a consumer grade series fyi. Apple's Macbook Pro pricing is in line with every other professional grade series of notebooks.

Dell Latitudes: http://www.dell.com/ca/business/p/latitude-laptops.aspx?c=ca&cs=cabsdt1&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn

Lenevo Thinkpads: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/

HP Elitebooks: http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTE...se?CatalogCategoryID=jEMQ7EN5sf4AAAFDyNc0Qpdn

Notice how they are all around $1000 for a Core i3 or a low voltage Core i5?

Even if Macbook Pros are slightly more expensive, it is justified due to Apple's retail presence. Dell, HP, and Lenevo all have absolutely zero retail presence. Though Dell's support is pretty awesome, it doesn't beat going to a store physically for most people.

If you think professional grade hardware isn't worth its price tag than okay but it's extremely ignorant to single out just Apple.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait, some people still use Windows 98 in 2014?


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

galacticsenator said:


> In that case use a linux flavor. I think macs are overpriced and cheating money out of users.


I agree it's overpriced.

Heck, if you don't want to pay for an operating system, then you can write your own like I'm doing. Saxton HAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLEEE!
(TF2)


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s2panda said:


> You, like most people who say Apple **** is overpriced don't realize most of their **** is considered professional grade. Lenevo Y series is a consumer grade series fyi. Apple's Macbook Pro pricing is in line with every other professional grade series of notebooks.
> 
> Dell Latitudes: http://www.dell.com/ca/business/p/latitude-laptops.aspx?c=ca&cs=cabsdt1&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn
> 
> ...


Ive seen plenty of ultrabooks for under $900, true some non apple notebooks tend to be overpriced, but on the average macbooks are far more overpriced for the hardware than a majority of manufacturers. That's fine if you're willing to pay that, im not, when i can just install linux on my laptop and have basically the same thing for cheaper. "professional grade" just because they attach a label to a product doesn't mean it's any more professional than a lenovo or hp, you can be productive on any system, it's the operating system that matters more in productivity. I'm not sure if i can win a debate with an apple fanboy anymore .



Jyang772 said:


> Heck, if you don't want to pay for an operating system, then you can write your own like I'm doing. Saxton HAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLEEE!
> (TF2)


Nice, in C or assembly?


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Ive seen plenty of ultrabooks for under $900, true some non apple notebooks tend to be overpriced, but on the average macbooks are far more overpriced for the hardware than a majority of manufacturers. That's fine if you're willing to pay that, im not, when i can just install linux on my laptop and have basically the same thing for cheaper. "professional grade" just because they attach a label to a product doesn't mean it's any more professional than a lenovo or hp, you can be productive on any system, it's the operating system that matters more in productivity. I'm not sure if i can win a debate with an apple fanboy anymore .


So I'm an Apple fanboy because I'm not an ignorant consumer like you are?

I don't think you understand the difference between professional and consumer grade hardware, not that I expect people who call Apple **** overpriced to anyways. Professional grade hardware have more extensive validation and typically are better built than consumer grade hardware. Anyone knowledgeable knows Apple Macbooks are very well built (and comparing to consumer grade **** just shows how ignorant you are), HP sucks, and that Thinkpads have went down the toilet since it was sold to Lenovo.

Why bring up ultrabooks? We weren't talking about ultrabooks. Ultrabooks are **** and most people know this.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Apple vs. PC drama?

Well colour me shocked. I did _not_ see that coming.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s2panda said:


> So I'm an Apple fanboy because I'm not an ignorant consumer like you are?
> 
> I don't think you understand the difference between professional and consumer grade hardware, not that I expect people who call Apple **** overpriced to anyways. Professional grade hardware have more extensive validation and typically are better built than consumer grade hardware. Anyone knowledgeable knows Apple Macbooks are very well built (and comparing to consumer grade **** just shows how ignorant you are), HP sucks, and that Thinkpads have went down the toilet since it was sold to Lenovo.
> 
> Why bring up ultrabooks? We weren't talking about ultrabooks. Ultrabooks are **** and most people know this.


I never said the quality of macbooks was sub standard, i just said they were overpriced for the hardware inside, that's an objective fact. The build quality may be better, but the quality of performance hardware is the same in every notebook. The same model nvidia card is the same whether it's in a macbook or a regular notebook. And degrading all non apple products isn't really helping your argument. I'm not implying anything personally about you, just stating facts about apple products.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> I never said the quality of macbooks was sub standard, i just said they were overpriced for the hardware inside, that's an objective fact. The build quality may be better, but the quality of performance hardware is the same in every notebook. The same model nvidia card is the same whether it's in a macbook or a regular notebook. And degrading all non apple products isn't really helping your argument.


Not degrading all non Apple products. Just stating obvious facts - Thinkpads have gotten worse since Lenovo's acquisition and that comparing consumer grade stuff with professional grade stuff is silly since extra validation and the usual better build quality costs more money so obviously the end product will be more expensive than consumer grade stuff. To single out Macbooks for being overpriced is ignorant when every professional grade notebook is similarly priced and costs more than consumer grade notebooks.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

galacticsenator said:


> Nice, in C or assembly?


I'm currently writing the Assembly (x86-64) part. The kernel will be in C/C++. It will be open source so if you want to contribute you can 



s2panda said:


> Just stating obvious facts - Thinkpads have gotten worse since Lenovo's acquisition.


...
I have owned several Thinkpad laptops before, both IBM and Lenovo products. How is this obvious?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

PickleNose said:


> Do yourself a favor and ditch W8. Go back to W7 or Vista and Linux plays much nicer with those. W8 is a great big turd anyway. The UEFI thing just makes it a royal PITB if you want Linux as well. At least in my experience. I couldn't get Linux and Windows on the same drive until I got rid of W8 and installed 7. I'm halfway tempted to go back to Vista.


I couldn't install Linux on my gaming laptop without using UEFI so I was forced to install windows 7 in UEFI mode as well.... Its a bit complicated but it works pretty well lolol


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Jyang772 said:


> ...
> I have owned several Thinkpad laptops before, both IBM and Lenovo products. How is this obvious?


It's obvious to most tech enthusiasts and individuals in the industry, not so obvious for the average joe who doesn't really care or have a preference. Also, many reviews touch on the fact that the keyboard is worse, trackpad is worse, joints are worse, screen is worse, the removable of replaceable battery and other components, etc.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

s2panda said:


> So I'm an Apple fanboy because I'm not an ignorant consumer like you are?
> 
> I don't think you understand the difference between professional and consumer grade hardware, not that I expect people who call Apple **** overpriced to anyways. Professional grade hardware have more extensive validation and typically are better built than consumer grade hardware. Anyone knowledgeable knows Apple Macbooks are very well built (and comparing to consumer grade **** just shows how ignorant you are), HP sucks, and that Thinkpads have went down the toilet since it was sold to Lenovo.
> 
> Why bring up ultrabooks? We weren't talking about ultrabooks. Ultrabooks are **** and most people know this.


Dude, there is no real difference. Every computer out there flicks electrical 'switches' at a bit level - An Apple logo on the front doesn't make that process any faster !


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

No one said the process was any faster. Not going to bother anymore lol.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

s2panda said:


> So I'm an Apple fanboy because I'm not an ignorant consumer like you are?
> 
> I don't think you understand the difference between professional and consumer grade hardware, not that I expect people who call Apple **** overpriced to anyways. Professional grade hardware have more extensive validation and typically are better built than consumer grade hardware. Anyone knowledgeable knows Apple Macbooks are very well built (and comparing to consumer grade **** just shows how ignorant you are), HP sucks, and that Thinkpads have went down the toilet since it was sold to Lenovo.
> 
> Why bring up ultrabooks? We weren't talking about ultrabooks. Ultrabooks are **** and most people know this.


Macs are **** don't try and say that apple is high quality.......its basically electronics for stupid people who can't use anything else.......apple is going to be dead in the next 10-20 years and you will eat your words when it is


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

So much ignorant Apple hatred. Apple being dead in ten to twenty years has nothing to do with what I said. Their products right now are of high quality and anybody who have used them (and not a blind fanboy / hater) knows that. Obviously all of this can go down the drain over the course of the next few years, I mean just look at Blackberry, AMD, and Sony.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

^ this thread is getting a tad needlessly heated. (from both sides)

Most of the people who are against the idea of owning an Apple product in this thread are involved with tech/programmers. We want performance at the best price generally speaking.

Apple is a better option for designers/creative types and people who want a long lasting machine. An Apple product retains value ridiculously well too which is another angle for some people.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

I come from both sides of the Mac vs. PC battlefield so I won't partake in any bickering. 
I own a:
- homebuilt desktop running Windows 8
- two Macbooks, running OS X of course
- a Samsung laptop running Windows 8
- and an old Dell laptop running Windows XP

All hardware stats aside, I slightly prefer Mac OS solely because it's what I've been using since the days of System 7 in the early-mid 90's. What I learned on is what I stuck with.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Windows 8.1

I hated it at first but it's not too bad now. I kinda prefer it over the others.. except for a few of it's features. But yeah, it's ok.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Chrome OS rulez


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Pike Queen said:


> I'm on a Macbook Pro. I do like it, but I can't figure out how to turn off the dang webcam. That's the only thing that annoys me about it.


It doesn't go on until you activate it.



Aviatrix said:


> I come from both sides of the Mac vs. PC battlefield so I won't partake in any bickering.
> I own a:
> - homebuilt desktop running Windows 8
> - two Macbooks, running OS X of course
> ...


Yes, I also have a Windows Machine and a Mac. I've been using Windows since 1995, Windows 95 was the very first computer I ever used, so I'm really, really familiar with Windows.

I got my first Mac in August of 2013, and I just remember loving it instantly. Windows 8 gives me a headache at times, because everything is a jumbled mess. MacOSX just lets me get things done, without the headache.

I loved Windows 7 and Windows XP, though. Those two OS were glorious.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Raspbian


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

There are some PC's that are comparable with Apple, but those PC's are as expensive as a Mac. 

I have a Windows Desktop that went around $500. While I do enjoy it, and think it's great to play around with, the graphics aren't as good as my Macbook, which cost around $1200. The images just pop out on the Mac, and even iTunes has better resolution on the videos. 

However, if I were to drop $3,000 on an Alienware gaming laptop, or an Alienware Desktop, I would find something competitive to Apple. You can also buy a Mac Mini for $500, and have the Mac experience without spending thousands of dollars. However, you wouldn't get the same out of a Mac Mini that you would get out of a Macbook Pro, or a Mac Pro.

The only difference between a similarly priced PC to a Mac is the Operating System, and that really is in terms of preference. I find Macs more stable, but PCs have more software and are more compatible with everything.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> There are some PC's that are comparable with Apple, but those PC's are as expensive as a Mac.
> 
> I have a Windows Desktop that went around $500. While I do enjoy it, and think it's great to play around with, the graphics aren't as good as my Macbook, which cost around $1200. The images just pop out on the Mac, and even iTunes has better resolution on the videos.
> 
> ...


Alienwares don't compete with Apple. Alienware products are consumer grade products (terribly overpriced and **** may I add. If you want to waste money on a prebuilt, you should probably look at a real PC boutique) while Apple's are professional grade. Consumer grade products will always destroy professional grade hardware in terms of performance, it's why every ignorant individual cries 'Apple is overpriced'. You simply don't buy Apple if all you care about is performance.

I have no idea what they put in $500 prebuilts but in most cases, desktop GPU's always outperform equivalent or even slightly better mobile GPUs. I mean the Macbook Pro's only comes with Iris which is beaten by a measly ~$50'ish desktop GPU and while the highest Macbook Pro comes with a GT 750m which would be beaten by a ~$100 desktop GPU. Both by a large margin as well.

A vibrant picture has nothing to do with the specifications of a computer, that's all in the display. The IPS display of the Retina Macbook Pro will of course be miles better than that of a low-end TN display, which is probably what you are using. Picture quality on the other hand depends on AMD or Nvidia drivers, no idea which vendor has the better image quality nowadays but if I were to guess, it'd probably be Nvidia.


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

Recently I used Linux Debian 7 a lot. It works better at some things, but I can't ditch Windows 7 because it has more software, games, I am more used to windows than Linux but we'll how it works out in the future.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

s2panda said:


> Alienwares don't compete with Apple. Alienware products are consumer grade products (terribly overpriced and **** may I add. If you want to waste money on a prebuilt, you should probably look at a real PC boutique) while Apple's are professional grade. Consumer grade products will always destroy professional grade hardware in terms of performance, it's why every ignorant individual cries 'Apple is overpriced'. You simply don't buy Apple if all you care about is performance.
> 
> I have no idea what they put in $500 prebuilts but in most cases, desktop GPU's always outperform equivalent or even slightly better mobile GPUs. I mean the Macbook Pro's only comes with Iris which is beaten by a measly ~$50'ish desktop GPU and while the highest Macbook Pro comes with a GT 750m which would be beaten by a ~$100 desktop GPU. Both by a large margin as well.
> 
> A vibrant picture has nothing to do with the specifications of a computer, that's all in the display. The IPS display of the Retina Macbook Pro will of course be miles better than that of a low-end TN display, which is probably what you are using. Picture quality on the other hand depends on AMD or Nvidia drivers, no idea which vendor has the better image quality nowadays but if I were to guess, it'd probably be Nvidia.


And here I am defending Apple. Oh my.

If you have two monitors hooked up to a desktop, can the OS inherit the lower resolution monitor, and mirror it to the other? If so, it may be that the 6 year old monitor I had with my old computer (that has died since) is being mirrored to the second display, which is a top of the line brand new Asus monitor.

I know that the Apple has a better image graphics, because I googled my specs. My Gateway has the next down in image quality. It also has only 4 GB of memory, as opposed to 8 GB that the Mac has, so that may be an issue of how well the computer runs as well.

Both are relatively new, and I have no complaints about either one of them. I use both for work and play. The two monitor desktop setup is best for watching movies and Hulu Plus, and the Mac is best for computer programming and recording music, as well as browsing forums.

Plus, the magic that the Mac has with my iPhone and iCloud and everything Apple related is better than Windows. If you have an iPhone or iPad, you really have no business not owning a Mac, because it is complimentary to the experience.

And both my Mac and my Windows PC are using Intel graphics. Not AMD.


----------



## Natsumachi (Apr 30, 2014)

Ubuntu 12.04..I used to have Mint and decided to try Ubuntu and I liked Mint better -_-.

I also have Windows 8 for Microsoft Office and GW2, among other random games, but it feels clunky now that I've been using Linux for a long time.

A Mac would be lovely, but out of my price range right now.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Natsumachi said:


> Ubuntu 12.04..I used to have Mint and decided to try Ubuntu and I liked Mint better -_-.
> 
> I also have Windows 8 for Microsoft Office and GW2, among other random games, but it feels clunky now that I've been using Linux for a long time.
> 
> A Mac would be lovely, but out of my price range right now.


Yay, another Linux user


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Windows 7 mostly so everything I use will be compatible with it. I would move onto windows 8 but I dont want to have to deal with issues with drivers or obscure software not working on it.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Windows 7


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

s2panda said:


> So much ignorant Apple hatred. Apple being dead in ten to twenty years has nothing to do with what I said. Their products right now are of high quality and anybody who have used them (and not a blind fanboy / hater) knows that. Obviously all of this can go down the drain over the course of the next few years, I mean just look at Blackberry, AMD, and Sony.


Um Sony and AMD are fine where the heck are you getting your information from.....


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

This information is readily available on any reputable news provider.

AMD went down the drain with ATI's acquisition and the Bulldozer fiasco but they're managing to slowly return to their glory days.

For your information, Sony does not comprise of just Playstation. Playstation may be well off but all their other divisions are in utter ****s. Their television, smartphone, and PC division have been losing billions of dollars in the last ten or so years. They're selling off their PC division and spinning off their TV division.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, Sony has been going downhill. The laptop I bought in 2003 was a Sony, and it died within two years. I said I would never buy Sony again, and I haven't. For TVs and most electronics, I go with Samsung. 

I've also been displeased with Dell. People make fun of Gateway, but their computers seem to last. I had a Desktop that I banged the hell out of, and it lasted close to 7 years. The new Gateway Desktop I have is 5 months old, and runs like a dream.

Of course, it doesn't compare to my Macbook Pro, which just works. I'd give up the headaches of Windows, if I didn't have to code for school. It's a pain using a VM, so I got my Windows desktop so I could use Visual Studio. If I could ditch it completely, I'd stay with Apple or Linux. 

Of course, you have to take tablets into account. Lots of people are using tablets as their primary computer. So Android OS and iOS are things you have to consider, too.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Yeah, Sony has been going downhill. The laptop I bought in 2003 was a Sony, and it died within two years. I said I would never buy Sony again, and I haven't. For TVs and most electronics, I go with Samsung.
> 
> I've also been displeased with Dell. People make fun of Gateway, but their computers seem to last. I had a Desktop that I banged the hell out of, and it lasted close to 7 years. The new Gateway Desktop I have is 5 months old, and runs like a dream.
> 
> ...


Why do you use Visual Studios? Is it absolutely necessary?
You should try Qt Creator, wxWidgets, or GTK if you are developing applications with a GUI. Then you can work on a Linux OS.


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

I dual boot Windows 8 and Linux Mint. I don't get the hype with Mint, tho. Mostly use Windows.


----------



## Natsumachi (Apr 30, 2014)

Jyang772 said:


> Yay, another Linux user


<3 Is that why your profile pic is a penguin?

Also I have this professor I work with who's from Germany and is way into Macs and one day he told me "You can really feel the difference after Steve Jobs left." rofl....left?


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

a distribution of fedora


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

Windows 7, but I would like to try Linux in the future.

I've used both Macs and Windows PCs over the years and I just can't get behind the cost of a Mac. I have nothing against the OS, but I don't really see any benefit to it. But maybe I'm biased since I can just build a PC easily enough.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Natsumachi said:


> <3 Is that why your profile pic is a penguin?
> 
> Also I have this professor I work with who's from Germany and is way into Macs and one day he told me "You can really feel the difference after Steve Jobs left." rofl....left?


I just like penguins. :yes


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Windows 8, and after around 8-10 hours researching problems, looking for things I'll need to show to support, and talking to support in 2 months I'm repenting and going back to Windows 7.

Hit me in the head with a Windows 7 manual and cleanse my soul of these heathen ideas of new things.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a desktop with both Windows 8 and Ubuntu installed and a MacBook Pro with OS X. Favorite OS is Windows 8 by far.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Windows 8.1 on my Home Laptop, Windows 7 on my School/Work Laptop. I also have Arch Linux in a VM on my home laptop, but I pretty much only use it to build android. For everything else, GnuWin32, or ssh with xming is sufficient.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

MacOSx. Made the switch 4 years ago without any regrets.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> On my netbook, I dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 (running LXDE) and windows 7. For what I use it for, Linux seems more reliable; I use it at work to play music through the stereos in the shop.
> 
> The netbook itself is connected to an FM transmitter. When the netbook is closed, it is set to keep running normally (although the screen is set to turn off.)


That is an interesting contraption you have there my friend


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been trying to switch to Linux as my primary OS, however I also have Windows 7 on my computer too recently I found a tool that let's you write and read Linux partitions on windows with ease...it's called "Ext2Fsd" it's a great piece of software IMO. I like Linux because of it's speed and ease of use and because I'm just completely OCD when it comes to my computer.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Windows 7 ultimate x64
Never felt like upgrading to 8. Happy with 7 atm


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Windows 7 on my desktop and 8 on my laptop. I guess I prefer Windows 7, which basically went back to all the stuff that made XP good. I don't hate 8, but I think that's because my laptop has a touchscreen. Without a touchscreen I think 8 would kind of suck.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

On my personal laptop I use Arch Linux. However, I also do IT for work and I use Windows 7, 2008 R2, 2012, etc on a pretty daily basis.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Got Linux mint Debian installed today along with windows 7....I'm dual booting with great ease


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

Windows 8. It's pretty bad. I wished I had Windows 7 back again, but I can't be bothered to switch it back again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been using Windows 8.1 for the last couple of weeks with Classic Shell and all the crazy tile stuff disabled. Just because I wanted to give the basic function of the OS a spin. It's not too bad as long as I don't have to deal with it the way it is when you first install it. It just annoys me that they ever expected me to. I'm halfway tempted to install W7 on another drive and switch back and forth for a while just so I can play with W8.1

One thing I do really like about 8.1 is that it'll run an ISO file with no extra software. I don't use that feature much but it's really nice when I want to.

I don't like what they've done to the performance portion of the task manager. I don't know if there's a way to switch it back or not but I don't like it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

On my personal laptop/desktop setup (I use my laptop with an external monitor, keyboard, and mouse), I run Mac OS X 10.10 Yosemite as my primary OS. However, I triple boot into Windows 8.1, Windows 10 Tech Preview, and Ubuntu on Parallels within OS X.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

The people having issues with windows 8 should look into Classic Shell or pokki.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

VincentAdultman said:


> The people having issues with windows 8 should look into Classic Shell or pokki.


 The only problem with that is if Classic Shell goes away for some reason. You're depending on a separate piece of software


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The only problem with that is if Classic Shell goes away for some reason. You're depending on a separate piece of software


I agree with this statement. I use Fedora 20.


VincentAdultman said:


> The people having issues with windows 8 should look into Classic Shell or pokki.


Pokki is horrible and full of adware.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

jsmith92 said:


> I agree with this statement. I use Fedora 20.


Please stop advertising Linux, if people wanted to switch to Linux they would do it. You're not doing anything but being annoying.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Windows 7 ftw!


----------

